# Kosher/Israeli Cookbook



## statscook (Aug 4, 2012)

Howdy everyone,

So, my best friend/roommate is Jewish (non-orthodox) and he is currently working on getting more in touch with his faith, and I promised him through out the year (especially for Holidays) I would create kosher and traditional Israeli meals for him. Unfortunately I don't really have a ton of experience here, and the most extreme Kosher cooking I have done was for a Seder, and made a simple Kosher Lasagna, and figured I would tap into the vast knowledge here and see if anyone had a quality cookbook they would suggest.

Thanks a ton

J


----------



## chefdave11 (Oct 27, 2011)

Any or all 3 of these from Joan Nathan should be...inspiring.

http://joannathan.com/books/the-foods-of-israel-today

http://joannathan.com/books/joan-nathans-jewish-holiday-cookbook

http://joannathan.com/books/jewish-cooking-in-america


----------



## statscook (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you ChefDave, although your ellipses prior to inspiring has me a tad concerned haha /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lookaround.gif


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

You can't really create Kosher . As the word itself simply means Clean. You must have seperate pots, dishes , silver and in some cases even a seperate oven and cooking source. Some people try this and call it "Kosher Style, technicaly there is no such thing as kosher style. You are either Kosher or non Kosher ask any Rabbi. You can cook Jewish style but not Kosher style.

Note: You could use glass plates for all your meals as they are non pouris , otherwise seperate plates for  dairy and meatmeals.

I was in kosher catering bus. in NY for over 20 years, and one of the only christians the rabbis trusted when it came to keeping the kashruth.

Also since the Jewish people according to history were nomatic tribes , they traveled through many countries and took the cuisines from many places and developed it as therir own or a take off of the native dish.


----------



## chefdave11 (Oct 27, 2011)

Don't worry about all the technicalities (of which there are very many and can serve to be overwhelming and a turn-off) - - - they're beyond your goals and stated purpose, J.

Cook food.  Serve and Eat.  Inspire.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

They are not technicalities,  Kosher is and pertains to  Jewish Dietary law which is strictly adhered to in the religion.

 Jewish cooking on the other hand is not based on religion so go that route, it is easier. The original commentary said he wanted to prepare Kosher and Isreali dishes. He can certainly prepare Isreali and jewish cuisine  but not kosher


----------



## statscook (Aug 4, 2012)

while my roommate/his family does actually have a separate set of pans and plates they are non orthodox and do adhere to the technicalities quite as strictly, but yes I understand the concept of the cleanliness and while for the actual holidays it would be Kosher, the rest of the year I would adhere to Jewish cooking like you said, and would not stick to the technicalities. Part of this uhhh adventure is learning about the customs and learning the rules I find it intriguing because there is so much more to it than just the food with their cuisine, their food is a direct reflection of their culture, not just religiously but as you said because they were nomadic.
 

Thank you again Chef Dave, and Chefedb, based on your experience through the business (not so much with the actual Kosher aspect but more the cuisine) do you have any suggestions? dishes that may be a tad more simpler to try? cookbooks to suggest? recipes? really anything?


----------



## chefdave11 (Oct 27, 2011)

I never said that you were wrong or that I disagreed with you, just that they were technicalities that completely did not pertain to the OP's stated purpose.

You and I both knew what the OP was asking for.  None of the 3 JN books I recommended had "Kosher" in the title.  Jewish, yes.

To tell the OP that before they begin cooking these things for their best friend trying to reconnect to his faith they have to first buy all new cookware (2 to 3 sets), kasher the kitchen, and go through every ingredient making sure it has a Kosher certification on it, or whatever they make isn't Kosher, is not only insanely discouraging, but ridiculous.  If they wanted to set up shop and serve friends who ate only strictly Kosher, or if they wanted to start a Kosher food business, THEN absolutely that whole process has to be taken on.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Read my post and my answers. I told him he could not create KOSHER without those things> I did not tell him he could not cook Jewish Cuisine . He said Kosher yes? Since hisr friends are not OU orthodox, my biggest concern  would be not mixing dairy and meat, and not serving non kosher chicken or meat. You can ask your friend  his preferences.


----------

